# Hey Hey Hey!!!



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm Michelle.I was on the Badass Forums before Zombie-F decided to shut it down.It was a great site and I know this one will be too!Well, gotta run!Byeness!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the world of Halloween... 24/7.


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Michelle! Welcome and nice to see you over here.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Michelle! It's always good to see former BADASS members over here.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome aBoard! 

~~Bill~~


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks guys. It's good to be here. Hopefully, I'll be on here more than Badass. I could never find much time to log on and post.


----------

